# " core motors "



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey pop,

I'd offer an opinion but got no idea what you're talking about. Please provide some links or photos or spec sheets.

major


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

major said:


> Please provide some links or photos or spec sheets.


I think this is it;

https://www.rover.com.au/battery-powered/core-mower-kit.html


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I think this is it;
> 
> https://www.rover.com.au/battery-powered/core-mower-kit.html


Thanks. Doesn't say anything about the motor except 40V. "CORE" is just some marketing BS label to sound technical and doesn't mean a thing to me.

pop,

I'd shop around before buying that model. I noticed this Greenworks mower. It has much more detail. Has an 80V system at the same Ah (4). Just one battery where the Rover comes with 2, but just uses one at a time from the way I understand the description. So at same C-rate, Greenworks model would have twice the power, depending on the motor. And on the motor, Rover is unknown. Could be a brushed PM with a wham slam thankyou mam switch control. The Greenworks specifies a brushless motor, therefore it has a controller and can limit starting current and overloads and likely thermal. https://m.costco.com/Greenworks-80v,-21-inch-Steel-Deck-Mower.product.100353466.html

I'm in no way endorsing any product here and have no financial interest in any related company. Just saying.

I've gone to lithium powered string trimmers, bush trimmers, small chain saws (pole saw) and other small powered yard tools mainly because I hate engines so much. Most of these work well. I have not jumped into electric for my main two acres yet. So I'm interested in these mowers and willing to provide opinions if you do the legwork to find and link the specs.

Regards,

major


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hope these upload


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Try again. maybe this time


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

third time lucky


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I think this is it;
> 
> https://www.rover.com.au/battery-powered/core-mower-kit.html


Well at least the CORE motor is brushless. But I would not think that printed circuit stator sandwiched between two magnets would stand up to the riggers of blade drive very well. 

I wonder if there has been any independent comparative testing, like consumers reports used to do. 

major


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the trimmer. Motor is the head with bump feed line and auto loading line.


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

Usually this kind of motors dont have much torque but very high speed.
As you might see they used this motor for cutting lawn.
If you like this kind of motor you better look at lynch motors.
They are axial flux permanent magnet brushed dc with very high efficiency over 92%


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

major said:


> Well at least the CORE motor is brushless. But I would not think that printed circuit stator sandwiched between two magnets would stand up to the riggers of blade drive very well.


I noticed the same construction details in this axial-flux design, but my concern would be the ability to handle sustained load... surely the PC board isn't great for conducting heat from the stator. Maybe the high speed pumps enough air radially through the gap to handle cooling?

On the other hand, I find my lithium-battery string trimmer works very well, and I have no idea how the motor is constructed - it might be the same. I'm not about to tear it apart to find out, as long as it works!


----------

